# Gateway Release New Video - First Units To Ship This Week



## T-hug (Jul 16, 2013)

_Gateway 3DS <@gateway-3ds.com> wrote:_

_As promised a quick video showing the Gateway backup swap with working save game transfer. We are automatically transferring the save game data to and from the Gateway cart to the 3DS SD card in real time at rom launch and Home button press !_

_*We should ship first unit this week, so stay tuned!*_

​


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 16, 2013)

Video Removed



Thug said:


> _Gateway 3DS <[email protected]> wrote:_
> 
> _As promised a quick video showing the Gateway backup swap with working save game transfer. We are automatically transferring the save game data to and from the Gateway cart to the 3DS SD card in real time at rom launch and Home button press !_
> 
> ...




Fixed!


----------



## DaggerV (Jul 16, 2013)

Hmm, pave the way I guess?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jul 16, 2013)

It's great they got the save game function fixed. Without it, the card would have been quite painful to use.


----------



## Super.Nova (Jul 16, 2013)

I've been using SuperCard products ever since I got my first DS.
Beyond any shadow of a doubt, it's the best flashcart I've ever tried and I think I'll wait until they release their own unit.


----------



## Devin (Jul 16, 2013)

Got a 3DS XL just for this on the way. (Or so I hope.) Definitely looking forward to reviewing it.


----------



## opal (Jul 16, 2013)

what FW needs Donkey Kong 3ds?


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 16, 2013)

opal said:


> what FW needs Donkey Kong 3ds?


I think someone said the current highest firmware on a cart was 4.5 but im not sure.

Now if they would release a exploit that allowed custom code/if it would be a hardware exploit that made the cart impossible for nintendo to block(or at least was updated as much as the dsi carts to new firmware versions), I would buy one asap.


----------



## Cartmanuk (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm glad this team has been sensible and ironed out a few creases before release, they could have just released the card earlier before fixing save issue and people still would have purchased it.


----------



## lismati (Jul 16, 2013)

Why is the sticker on the wrong side of the cart?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 16, 2013)

lismati said:


> Why is the sticker on the wrong side of the cart?


Does it really matter when you won't see it once it's plugged in?


----------



## Boriar (Jul 16, 2013)

lismati said:


> Why is the sticker on the wrong side of the cart?


Do you remember Acekard R.P.G.?


----------



## xym814 (Jul 16, 2013)

opal said:


> what FW needs Donkey Kong 3ds?


----------



## lismati (Jul 16, 2013)

Boriar said:


> Do you remember Acekard R.P.G.?


Nah, never had it, but I suppose it's the same. 



Pedeadstrian said:


> Does it really matter when you won't see it once it's plugged in?


No, it doesn't, but I like to be nitpicky.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 16, 2013)

lismati said:


> No, it doesn't, but I like to be nitpicky.


Well, if you look at its picture on their website, it has the sticker on both sides. So, yeah.


----------



## jqrn (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank god I am on 4.5. I'll buy one. Can't hold it anymore.


----------



## Keylogger (Jul 16, 2013)

xym814 said:


> View attachment 3458


 
Remove update?
Does it work? 
Can it be used to play roms that requires 5.X firmware on the gateway?


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jul 16, 2013)

Remove update was proven to do nothing.


----------



## Devin (Jul 16, 2013)

Just a FYI, there are dates on 3DS boxes. So in theory if you get one with 2012 on it new, then you're safe. Considering the 5.X.X firmwares didn't get released until 2013.

The date is located on the back of the 3DS' boxing. It'll say;

"Nintendo 3DS is a trademark of Nintendo. 2012 Nintendo."


----------



## deathking (Jul 16, 2013)

Looking epic

Cannot wait


----------



## tHciNc (Jul 16, 2013)

AFAIK even newer dated 3DS's arent shipped with 5.XX yet, (Except new animal Crossing Bundle) on another board a person went seeking and was even told by employee at game shop, highest he had seen was 4.4 in some other new bundle, but included game updated it to 4.5


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 16, 2013)

Confirmed Gateway are using a kernel hack to gain full access to hardware. SD card access definitely wouldn't be possible without it.
So I'm wondering what's stopping them from using the flashcart as a loader to load games off the SD card? I guess they don't have the knowhow to do so yet.
It annoys me a bit that they're basically putting an exploit into a flashcart just so they can sell hardware that shouldn't even be needed to begin with. I understand that they need to make money, but if the flashcart was only required once to install the hack onto the system which would then let you load games from the SD card without the flashcart inserted at least it wouldn't be as annoying. They could even sell it for more money since people would likely be hacking their friends' 3DSes meaning potential lost sales. I'd be willing to pay more for something that is only needed once and is usable on multiple consoles.

That said, the cart is looking a lot more useful now that it's proven you can save in multiple games and swap MicroSD cards no problem. All it needs now is a GUI which will take a lot of work building a library that can access 3DS hardware and display graphics.
But, unless they can discover a new exploit that works on newer firmwares, it's not going to have very good game compatibility as games start forcing updates newer than 4.5. They're just lucky games and consoles haven't started shipping with 5.x.x yet.

Well, here's a big fuck you to everyone who said there was no point in staying on 4.5 because the kernel exploit would never be released.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 16, 2013)

Hmm, well think of it this way Jdbye, chances are competitors and other hackers will be able to reverse-engineer the workings of the Gateway 3DS without too much trouble, compared to regular official hardware.
On top of the 3DS decapping fundraiser going pretty well, we may be seeing a spike in 3DS hacking soon.

Even so, it's pretty impressive to see that they have possibly figured out how to load saves from the SD card during booting, which explains the prolonged Nintendo 3DS red-waves screen, and then also dump the save back to the SD card when pressing the home button.
I just wonder if there are any implications though, such as when does it back-up the save data, is it any time you press the home button or just when you have suspended the Gateway 3DS? Another would be how does it handle save data on the SD card, does it create a dedicated folder or is it using the same directories and such that the official 3DS uses?

I mean for example, if you are loading Animal Crossing New Leaf on a Gateway 3DS, and you already have the digital version on your SD card, does it go and pull the digital version's save data and put it on the Gateway? Likewise, does the Gateway 3DS then overwrite the digital version's save data?
Or does it know to just keep the digital download and the gateway saves separate, I would really assume the latter.


----------



## Enchilada (Jul 16, 2013)

Devin said:


> Just a FYI, there are dates on 3DS boxes. So in theory if you get one with 2012 on it new, then you're safe. Considering the 5.X.X firmwares didn't get released until 2013.
> 
> The date is located on the back of the 3DS' boxing. It'll say;
> 
> "Nintendo 3DS is a trademark of Nintendo. 2012 Nintendo."


 
Thanks for the info, it may help me. XD


----------



## cearp (Jul 16, 2013)

mysticwaterfall said:


> Remove update was proven to do nothing.


nothing as in NOTHING? or nothing as in nothing to help run roms on a lower firmware they are designed for?
i mean, surely it would make the rom smaller right by removing the update file?



The Real Jdbye said:


> It annoys me a bit that they're basically putting an exploit into a flashcart just so they can sell hardware that shouldn't even be needed to begin with.



maybe i don't know about how the hack works, but hmm... just because there IS a hack, it doesn't mean you don't need hardware, right?
sure there may be a kernel hack, but that doesn't mean you have to be able to trigger it by some image/mp3/file on your sd card. but maybe not?
maybe i am thinking about this the wrong way? it seems a bit like how people were getting upset with the ps3 and cobra's ode, why do you have to pay for hardware etc, release it as a software hack etc... but, it seemed like it HAD to be hardware... how else can you have an ODE without hardware? (at least, without heavily hacking the fw... etc, surely anything can be done if the source code for the os of consoles were released)


----------



## heartgold (Jul 16, 2013)

Hopefully other companies can reverse engineer this. I will not buy this right away, I have a feeling there will soon be many of these. Possibly with better features.

If team gateway are indeed using the neimod/yellows8 exploit, maybe we can get a software base hack if someone can figure it out.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jul 16, 2013)

Nothing as in absolutely nothing. All it does is change one text string which was later found not to be used. The actual updates can't be changed or removed without affecting the signature.


----------



## cearp (Jul 16, 2013)

mysticwaterfall said:


> Nothing as in absolutely nothing. All it does is change one text string which was later found not to be used. The actual updates can't be changed or removed without affecting the signature.


oh cool thanks


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh, nice.
Now to wait for the cart's update to work on 6x and 5x ;O;


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 16, 2013)

Like foxi4 said in the other thread, her hand is still sneakily off camera when she (or he, with painted nails lol) switches the cards. Nothing but healthy skepticism here.


----------



## TemplarGR (Jul 16, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Confirmed Gateway are using a kernel hack to gain full access to hardware. SD card access definitely wouldn't be possible without it.
> So I'm wondering what's stopping them from using the flashcart as a loader to load games off the SD card? I guess they don't have the knowhow to do so yet.
> It annoys me a bit that they're basically putting an exploit into a flashcart just so they can sell hardware that shouldn't even be needed to begin with. I understand that they need to make money, but if the flashcart was only required once to install the hack onto the system which would then let you load games from the SD card without the flashcart inserted at least it wouldn't be as annoying. They could even sell it for more money since people would likely be hacking their friends' 3DSes meaning potential lost sales. I'd be willing to pay more for something that is only needed once and is usable on multiple consoles.
> 
> ...


 
As I said in another thread, neimod/yellow8 sold their exploit to the highest bidder. That is why they were "concerned" with free piracy if they released the hack. Notice the "free" part. They don't mind the piracy part, as long as they get paid for it...

There is no income from CFW, but there is from flashkarts... That is all folks...

PS: Making money from their hard work is fine, spreading moral BS about preventing piracy is not...


----------



## Rydian (Jul 16, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> As I said in another thread, neimod/yellow8 sold their exploit to the highest bidder. That is why they were "concerned" with free piracy if they released the hack. Notice the "free" part. They don't mind the piracy part, as long as they get paid for it...
> 
> There is no income from CFW, but there is from flashkarts... That is all folks...
> 
> PS: Making money from their hard work is fine, spreading moral BS about preventing piracy is not...


Source?


----------



## Coto (Jul 16, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> As I said in another thread, neimod/yellow8 sold their exploit to the highest bidder. That is why they were "concerned" with free piracy if they released the hack. Notice the "free" part. They don't mind the piracy part, as long as they get paid for it...
> 
> There is no income from CFW, but there is from flashkarts... That is all folks...
> 
> PS: Making money from their hard work is fine, spreading moral BS about preventing piracy is not...


 

pure bullshit.

Even so, if they were to ask money for it, they have shared their findings on DSi/Wii/PS3 stuff before, for *free*.


----------



## TemplarGR (Jul 16, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Source?


 
Well let me search for the receipt of the money they took, i though i had it here somewhere... 

Seriously, are you dumb? Do you think there would be a source on this? This is an illegal activity...

Of course, it is difficult for you to accept that people do illegal things for money. In the la-la land you live, there are no drugs, thefts, killings etc etc... Also in this la-la land, people buy flashkarts in the millions because they badly need homebrew and they would never pirate games...

Coto

Explain to me how the Gateway team got access to their hack. Then you have a right to call bullshit...


----------



## Niksy (Jul 16, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> Well let me search for the receipt of the money they took, i though i had it here somewhere...
> 
> Seriously, are you dumb? Do you think there would be a source on this? This is an illegal activity...
> 
> ...



Fuck man, wtf is your problem? No need to be a prick.

As for how Gateway got their hack - maybe they did what neimod and the other guy (yellow8 was it?) did. If one person can hack the 3DS then why can't someone else do it as well?


----------



## Coto (Jul 16, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> Well let me search for the receipt of the money they took, i though i had it here somewhere...
> Coto
> 
> Explain to me how the Gateway team got access to their hack. Then you have a right to call bullshit...


 

What you speak is bullshit.

reasons:

1. they're against piracy

2. they have given various methods (a.k.a tricks) to access hardware in the past, namely, the DSi community, Wii and PS3. You just need another dev that stares at those "tricks" and exploits could be found.  Namely, giantpune's letter exploit on Wii, compared to teamtwiizers letterbomb exploit. the  former wanted some money, for the time invested, while the other released it for free. *(yes, those guys you say they've sold the exploit, have given the Wii letterbomb exploit for free)*

Let's put things in another perspective, how about 3DS 4.5 and below had it's shares of low level exploits?


----------



## TemplarGR (Jul 16, 2013)

Niksy said:


> Fuck man, wtf is your problem? No need to be a prick.
> 
> As for how Gateway got their hack - maybe they did what neimod and the other guy (yellow8 was it?) did. If one person can hack the 3DS then why can't someone else do it as well?


 

Does one need to have a problem in particular to discuss the truth about something?

The possibility of them finding the same exploits so close in time is slim. Hacking is random, it is hacking after all... Don't forget that they found the same exploits almost simultaneously, because in order to get hardware and software ready for release they needed extra time... And that means they had the exploit in their hands for quite a few months... Same time period the hack was announced...

So yeah, there is about a 1-2% chance they found it alone, but i wouldn't bet on that...



Coto said:


> What you speak is bullshit.
> 
> reasons:
> 
> ...


 
1. They are not against piracy. They are hackers. They already breach terms of service when they hack their machines... They don't care about legal BS and there is nothing ethical about preventing piracy in order for CEOs to get another Ferrari...

2. Just because they did something in the past, doesn't mean they will act the same in the future. They may have changed their mind, need money, etc... Also, back then they had competition, now they don't, they are the first, and they can make sweet sweet money out of it...


----------



## Chaossaturn (Jul 16, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> Does one need to have a problem in particular to discuss the truth about something?
> 
> The possibility of them finding the same exploits so close in time is slim. Hacking is random, it is hacking after all... Don't forget that they found the same exploits almost simultaneously, because in order to get hardware and software ready for release they needed extra time... And that means they had the exploit in their hands for quite a few months... Same time period the hack was announced...
> 
> So yeah, there is about a 1-2% chance they found it alone, but i wouldn't bet on that....


 
No one said the gateway team have found the same exploit as neo and yellow, you said that. There is a possibility it the same but at the same time it a possibility it a new different exploit which just has the same firmware limitations as the neo/yellow exploit.


----------



## Coto (Jul 16, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> Does one need to have a problem in particular to discuss the truth about something?
> 2. Just because they did something in the past, doesn't mean they will act the same in the future. They may have changed their mind, need money, etc... Also, back then they had competition, now they don't, they are the first, and they can make sweet sweet money out of it...


 

But that's now just you supposing, which means nothing.


----------



## TemplarGR (Jul 16, 2013)

Chaossaturn said:


> No one said the gateway team have found the same exploit as neo and yellow, you said that. There is a possibility it the same but at the same time it a possibility it a new different exploit which just has the same firmware limitations as the neo/yellow exploit.


 
Time will tell. There is the possibility that it happened just like you said. But you can't deny there is a strong possibilty they just sold the exploit... In fact, with what we know right now it is the most likely scenario. And that is what i believe, and unless it is proven that they use a different exploit, i will keep saying that...



Coto said:


> But that's now just you supposing, which means nothing.


 
Of course i am supposing, and guess what, YOU are supposing also... There is no definite proof about either opinion, and given what we do know, the most likely scenario is the one i keep saying and you deny like the plague, even though it is the most probable given the time proximity of those hacks...

And the question is: What stake do you have to "defend" their "integrity"? Do you care so much about their reputation? Why can't you think objectively about the facts?


----------



## Coto (Jul 16, 2013)

bullshit needs to be stopped.

if you have a team that allows you to explore the inners of a console you buy, namely, they invest years, write down their findings, even share them through internet, without a single fee, that's some love for hardware hacking which is goooooooooooood, as long it doesn't call for piracy. Sadly a simple jump function enables piracy, so in the end, it's up to what people wants. (ie: teams that want to rip off, like gateway does)

If you do not show respect, or little for them, because you say* they are selling their research, without a single proof about that*, then I'll have none for you, and keep calling, what you're doing now,

speaking bullshit.

and give away the source link, i'd love to take a look at it


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 16, 2013)

TemplarGR you are walking a very fine line and using some logic that may not be the tightest.

There is much historical precedent both public (the DS, the 360 and the PS3 scene will all attest to that) and known to those that know (you probably had to be there but read various NFOs for releases, calls for standards and whatever else to get an impression of what goes). However in this case we do not have the first inkling of such a thing occurring and if you continue spouting off it does then it will likely not end well.

I can well believe what you said has occurred but until such a time as there is evidence of such a thing occurring (we accept real world stuff, technical analysis and more) then you are spreading rumours at best and misinformation at worst.


----------



## Chaossaturn (Jul 16, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> Time will tell. There is the possibility that it happened just like you said. But you can't deny there is a strong possibilty they just sold the exploit... In fact, with what we know right now it is the most likely scenario. And that is what i believe, and unless it is proven that they use a different exploit, i will keep saying that...


 
Even if it is the same exploit it does not mean neo/yellow sold it, they're not the only smart guys in the world, someone else could have found the same exploit.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 16, 2013)

The two exploits are of completely different nature - the Gateway one exploits hardware vulnerabilities _(which have been partially mended by a software update)_, yellows8's/bushing's/the 3DBrew's crew exploits security holes in the firmware itself. Two entirely different cups of tea that have nothing to do with each other.


----------



## Minox (Jul 16, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> In fact, with what we know right now it is the most likely scenario.


Unless you provide some kind of proof to go with your theory it's as much untrue as any other guess someone else might hold. Saying something over and over again does not make it true.

So unless you have proof, stop spreading silly malicious rumors like that.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 16, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> As I said in another thread, neimod/yellow8 sold their exploit to the highest bidder. That is why they were "concerned" with free piracy if they released the hack. Notice the "free" part. They don't mind the piracy part, as long as they get paid for it...
> 
> There is no income from CFW, but there is from flashkarts... That is all folks...
> 
> PS: Making money from their hard work is fine, spreading moral BS about preventing piracy is not...


I have kind of a hard time believing that though. They seemed so adamant about preventing piracy. It's far more morally wrong to try to profit off piracy than to simply allow it to happen.
I would not be surprised if they make a post to dispel any rumor that they had anything to do with this in the future. Maybe even a post that explains a bit how it works, I would be interested in reading that 



joshuatm said:


> nothing as in NOTHING? or nothing as in nothing to help run roms on a lower firmware they are designed for?
> i mean, surely it would make the rom smaller right by removing the update file?
> 
> 
> ...


Well, we don't know for sure yet, but by the sound of it, that second cartridge used to prepare the 3DS likely installs something onto the 3DS that allows the flashcart to function. It could just as well allow loading from the 3DS SD card though it might be more work.

Their "entry point" as they call it is probably a portion of a retail game being exploited, similar to the 3DS/DSi carts currently available, but maybe requiring some work on the user end to trigger the exploit, like how hacked Wii saves work. This would technically allow them to run anything once the kernel exploit is used to gain system access, including a loader that would launch games from the SD card.
That doesn't mean a hardware device isn't required, as the second cart may be required on every boot to enable games to load from the flashcart. We don't know much about this yet, but there is probably a reason they have never shown the 3DS being turned on in their demonstration videos. It's always on before they start recording. Still the main flashcart that only serves as an interface for a MicroSD slot to load games from is basically unneccessary as there is no reason they couldn't load games from the main SD slot when they have full kernel access.

Regardless, with a kernel hack there is nothing stopping them from modding the firmware to create a CFW of sorts though it would for sure be more work if they aren't already doing something similar to this. This might still happen by a homebrew developer creating something that makes use of the Gateway 3DS in some way to mod the system though. I wouldn't expect any flashcart team to do this as it would be a lot of work for something they wouldn't benefit from in any way.

However, I think what they are currently doing to load games from the flashcart could be modified to load from the SD slot with relative ease by someone skilled at console hacking, as the SD slot is just another peripheral and with the kernel hack they have access to everything.
That being said, since no one quite knows exactly what the hack does to allow loading games on the flashcart apart from the Gateway team and possibly yellows8/neimod, I can't be entirely sure that it would be that easy, but it's definitely possible. What the hack does may be as simple as modifying a few bytes of memory that bypass some check preventing it from working normally. In that case loading from the SD card could mean writing an entire loader that emulates cart access.
But if the hack actually does something a bit more complicated than that, such as reading directly from the MicroSD slot, it could very easily be modified to read the normal SD slot instead. Especially as they have proven they are already able to read and write from the main SD slot.


----------



## mkdms14 (Jul 16, 2013)

Nice they found a way to fix the save file issue, I am more curious if they are working on something to address the newer games that will be released latter this year.  Namely the firmware thing.  I don't know find a way to block checking for firmware or something so you don't have to update, you all know what I am talking about.


----------



## Duo8 (Jul 16, 2013)

There has to be a reason for 1 sd per game.


----------



## Praxedes (Jul 16, 2013)

I will be very patient in to this. I still have to beat OOT 3D and Fire Emblem Awakening. I am sure this cart will fall on some genious dev hands that could possibly being reversed engineered! So we could run games from the SD slot and be happy forever. I am on 6.1.0-12U. They claim to work up to 4.5 but there is a note on their website "while this entry point has been tested up to 6.0". Is it means that they actually make it work on 6.0?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 16, 2013)

mkdms14 said:


> Nice they found a way to fix the save file issue, I am more curious if they are working on something to address the newer games that will be released latter this year. Namely the firmware thing. I don't know find a way to block checking for firmware or something so you don't have to update, you all know what I am talking about.


 


This is something that I'm keen on finding out, as well!


----------



## Magus (Jul 16, 2013)

did they mention anything new regarding breaking the region lock? would this allow you to play 3DS shop games?


----------



## Rob Blou (Jul 16, 2013)

To me, it's obvious that Gateway uses the Neimod/Yellow8 hack .. and this is not a lack of respect towards them at all. 
1st, look at what neimod said when he successfully decrypted the firmware:
_[18:37] TODO list:_
_[18:38] exciting!_
_[18:38] 1. decrypt firmware_
_[18:38] 2. pwn arm9_
_[18:38] 3. ???_
_[18:38] 4. profit!_
_[18:38] scratch 1 from TODO list ;-) 
_
notice step 4 
2nd, remember when firmware 5.x.x came out how yellow8 said that their exploit was patched by nintendo ... 
3rd, We haven't heard from them since they fully hacked the kernel. 

I'm sure they invested a lot of time and money on hacking the 3ds and yes they did a lot of free work for us in the past, but don't blame those guys for selling their precious hack to the highest bidder, or maybe Gateway is Neimod and Yellow8, who knows :S.
Now let's see how Gateway will  deal with Nintendo's updates.


----------



## Qtis (Jul 16, 2013)

Rob Blou said:


> To me, it's obvious that Gateway uses the Neimod/Yellow8 hack .. and this is not a lack of respect towards them at all.
> 1st, look at what neimod said when he successfully decrypted the firmware:
> [18:37] TODO list:
> [18:38] exciting!
> ...


Just to stop people from getting the wrong idea without knowing the deeper specs of the issue, the "TODO list" is not an indication that neimod is/was going to make profit out of it. The same kind of structure has been used on sites like 4chan for almost as long as I remember and have visited the site (around 8-9 years). It even has an own page on knowyourmeme.com. That tells you alot.

EDIT: and it's from a South Park episode from '98..


----------



## Niksy (Jul 16, 2013)

Rob Blou said:


> To me, it's obvious that Gateway uses the Neimod/Yellow8 hack .. and this is not a lack of respect towards them at all.
> 1st, look at what neimod said when he successfully decrypted the firmware:
> _[18:37] TODO list:_
> _[18:38] exciting!_
> ...


 
Oh god it hurts...

The "steps" neimod described are part of a meme. It goes like this:
1. First step
2. Second step
...........
n-1. ???
n. PROFIT!

Here's a more detailed link: http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/profit


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (Jul 16, 2013)

xym814 said:


> View attachment 3458


Where do I get this tool?


----------



## Kdonix (Jul 16, 2013)

You don't need to be smart to understand that the team behind Gateway include Neimod/Yellow.
What is the last time you saw a team that doesn't sell the work.
Seriously wake up.
Donate + Selling Product = More win
Anyway I didn't see any respect or any real transparency behind this product or any similar product.
Look at others community, you want to be free take Android.
Any team don't give a shit to your point, they make business they don't understand the Robin Hood notion
So what did you expect from them ? The 3dsbrew bring false info and just show you what they need to show you.
This as nothing to do with conspiracy or theory, this is the reality that all.
You buy or you ignore


----------



## Etkar.H (Jul 16, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> They could even sell it for more money since people would likely be hacking their friends' 3DSes meaning potential lost sales. I'd be willing to pay more for something that is only needed once and is usable on multiple consoles.


700kr for a flashcard is pretty expensive even here in Norway, don't you think?


----------



## Kdonix (Jul 16, 2013)

Coto said:


> What you speak is bullshit.
> 
> reasons:
> 
> ...



They did nothing in the past stop talking about something you don't know, letter bomb and co didn't come from them, do you know what is the word appropriate ? You should that a real release never come from the supposed person, it's a leak not a true share (stolen work) the one who give for free like you said never say is name/username on public


----------



## Rob Blou (Jul 16, 2013)

Niksy said:


> Oh god it hurts...
> 
> The "steps" neimod described are part of a meme. It goes like this:
> 1. First step
> ...


 
Haha .. didn't know about that one  but I still think it's obvious that they're involved in the Gateway hack ... I mean, why post pictures and progress of all your research and when you succeed, you just say: We'll never release it to the public and the only news we had after, was that firmware 5.x.x fixed the exploit they were using. Do you really think they did all that work just to say: well, Nintendo patched it, it was fun but let's call it a day. It would actually reassure me if they are behind Gateway ... that would mean an update for the latest firmware might be possible.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 16, 2013)

Interesting... I'm really impressed, not really.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 16, 2013)

Rob Blou said:


> Haha .. didn't know about that one  but I still think it's obvious that they're involved in the Gateway hack ... I mean, why post pictures and progress of all your research and when you succeed, you just say: We'll never release it to the public and the only news we had after, was that firmware 5.x.x fixed the exploit they were using. Do you really think they did all that work just to say: well, Nintendo patched it, it was fun but let's call it a day. It would actually reassure me if they are behind Gateway ... that would mean an update for the latest firmware might be possible.



Outside console hacking the is a large culture of making proof of concepts/demonstrations and not working it up to weaponised/so any idiot to can follow a guide level.
Within console hacking there is also a long history (well post playstation definitely, earlier stuff gets odd) of making a proof of concepts/demonstration and leaving others to work it up as well (a lot of the wii stuff (drivechips upwards), quite a bit of the DS stuff, the 360 saw this several times, the original xbox had some interesting things happen, the gamecube I believe had some interesting stuff happen there).

It might not be the case here but it is far from unheard of. Similarly http://marcansoft.com/blog/2011/01/safe-hacking/ wants to be linked about this point.


----------



## Rob Blou (Jul 16, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Outside console hacking the is a large culture of making proof of concepts/demonstrations and not working it up to weaponised/so any idiot to can follow a guide level.
> Within console hacking there is also a long history (well post playstation definitely, earlier stuff gets odd) of making a proof of concepts/demonstration and leaving others to work it up as well (a lot of the wii stuff (drivechips upwards), quite a bit of the DS stuff, the 360 saw this several times, the original xbox had some interesting things happen, the gamecube I believe had some interesting stuff happen there).
> 
> It might not be the case here but it is far from unheard of. Similarly http://marcansoft.com/blog/2011/01/safe-hacking/ wants to be linked about this point.


You're right and that's the beauty of it ... sharing knowledge to do what you couldn't do on your own. We're only speculating and posting opinions since no one knows who's behind Gateway and what Neimod and Yellow8 did after they hacked the 3ds ... the only thing we can do is analyse what we know and try to see what would make more sense (just like any theory). With what I know, what make more sense is that Gateway is using Neimod's hack ... maybe they got paid, maybe they didn't but what I know is that they are the only people we know of that hacked the 3ds and Gateway is the 1st 3ds cart that works ... combined with the firmware 5.0.0 block and everything else we know, that's what make more sence and it's not a lack of respect towards them at all. Again this is just speculations ... cause it's fun


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Jul 16, 2013)

The following video is an accurate representation of what the people of GBATemp are doing to the people of Gateway 3DS.

I mean, there is a difference between being skeptical of something that seems to conveniently satisfy a long-standing demand and continually pestering a company with the same questions out of an automatic hatred. The video (from Gateway 3DS) itself fills me with ambivalence, both raising my spirits with reassurance of a quality product from a faithful company and lowering my souls with resentment for the actions that other caused that provoked such a response.
...I was playing a fan-made sequel to _Off_ in which you play The Judge instead of The Batter.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 16, 2013)

Ziggy Zigzagoon said:


> The following video is an accurate representation of what the people of GBATemp are doing to the people of Gateway 3DS.
> 
> I mean, there is a difference between being skeptical of something that seems to conveniently satisfy a long-standing demand and continually pestering a company with the same questions out of an automatic hatred. The video (from Gateway 3DS) itself fills me with ambivalence, both raising my spirits with reassurance of a quality product from a faithful company and lowering my souls with resentment for the actions that other caused that provoked such a response.
> ...I was playing a fan-made sequel to _Off_ in which you play The Judge instead of The Batter.



..dafuq did I just watch?


----------



## Xolima (Jul 16, 2013)

I didn't understand one thing, that video is proof that if you change micro sd cards the save files will not be erased. What if I delete the game that I have in my micro sd and replace it with a new game, will my previous save disappear ?

Sorry if this has already been stated.


----------



## Devin (Jul 16, 2013)

Got my 3DS XL. 

It's on 4.4 firmware.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 16, 2013)

Devin said:


> Got my 3DS XL.
> 
> It's on 4.4 firmware.


Watch them say in the next few days that Gateway requires 4.399999999999999.7 firmware.


----------



## Devin (Jul 16, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Watch them say in the next few days that Gateway requires 4.399999999999999.7 firmware.


 

Better not, just updated to 4.5 using my Pokemon Mystery Dungeon 3DS game.


----------



## Rob Blou (Jul 16, 2013)

watch nintendo release Mario and luigi dream team, pokemon X/Y etc and put an update to 6.x.x in them


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 16, 2013)

SolidSnake95 said:


> 3DS is in dire need of some good games.


 
What? Since when?


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Jul 16, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> What? Since when?


 
Since it started shelling out the original 1st party games that everyone is sick and tired of.


----------



## omega59 (Jul 16, 2013)

They need to fix the 6xx update, I won't buy anything till then.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 16, 2013)

SolidSnake95 said:


> Since it started shelling out the original 1st party games that everyone is sick and tired of.


 
This is Nintendo. We forgot the meaning of 3rd party.

Serious response: 1st party is the only real reason to buy Nintendo anymore. TBH I bought my first 3rd Party 3DS game today (SMTIV), not counting eShop. The eShop is becoming a better place than that crap hole is was originally, but still, most of the good games on a Nintendo platform, are made by them.
And I, unlike you, still find the 1st party games as fun & enjoyable as always. (I'm not trying to put off a smugness or the idea that I think I'm better than you or anything, it just sounds that way) So to me there are actually too many (For my wallet that is, not the rest of reality) quality titles on the 3DS

Also, we have some great looking 3rd party titles on the way, mostly on the eShop too, like: Ace Attorney 5, Mutant Mudds 2, Shantae, Bravely Default, Batman, Adventure Time (I at least hope this one will be good).

But some of the really good 3rd party support is the Japanese only stuff (of course)
Like the Dragon Quest VII remake or DQ Monsters remake (Both needed it), or Time Travelers, Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright, the list goes on & on.

TL;DR I still like 1st party games and 3rd party is getting there


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (Jul 16, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> Adventure Time (I at least hope this one will be good).


 
This is already out, and is good. I have it for DS.


----------



## sandytf (Jul 16, 2013)

Has anyone found a red or blue US 3DS XL with 5.x or 6.x firmware? I just checked a few stores and every 3DS XL that was available said "Nintendo 3DS is a trademark of Nintendo. 2012 Nintendo." on the back of the box. However, that by itself, does not guarantee that the devices were manufactured in 2012. Nintendo may have chosen to not update the box or simply printed extra during a previous production run.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 16, 2013)

Dr Zoidberg said:


> This is already out, and is good. I have it for DS.


There's going to be another one. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adventure_Time:_Explore_the_Dungeon_Because_I_DON'T_KNOW!


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (Jul 16, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> There's going to be another one. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adventure_Time:_Explore_the_Dungeon_Because_I_DON'T_KNOW!


I see that now. Im excited for it. The first one was great.


----------



## Daemauroa (Jul 16, 2013)

that's a beautiful white 3ds xl. I am getting excited about that there obviously will be a team that will rip-off these cards. any maybe get even better support. I mean, it all started with the r4 I think back in the day for ds, and after 4 years there were already countless variations of this card available, and we shouldn't forget that the price of these cards fell a lot after some clones came out. 
the orginal price was 40 (euro) I believe, and later on it became 10 (euro). 

but besides, the gateway3ds team did a great job for doing this. I wonder though one thing: will a game that forces the 3ds to update also forces the update when it is loaded as a rom?
if so, the gateway3ds is easily countered if nintendo will release games which forces newer firmware updates than 4.5.0-10X


----------



## Devin (Jul 16, 2013)

sandytf said:


> Has anyone found a red or blue US 3DS XL with 5.x or 6.x firmware? I just checked a few stores and every 3DS XL that was available said "Nintendo 3DS is a trademark of Nintendo. 2012 Nintendo." on the back of the box. However, that by itself, does not guarantee that the devices were manufactured in 2012. Nintendo may have chosen to not update the box or simply printed extra during a previous production run.


 

Got one 4.4.0 today, which also said 2012. It was red, and considering that the 5.X.X firmware was released in March it's safe to assume that all 3DS XLs that aren't the Pikachu version are on firmware lower than 5.X.X.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jul 16, 2013)

"will you buy the gateway flashcart"
1) I don't have a 3DS
2) I think it's way too early to get a flash cart for 3DS ROMs. I'd like to support the games being made. Maybe for homebrew, but I don't see any homebrew yet obviously.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 16, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> This is Nintendo. We forgot the meaning of 3rd party.
> 
> Like the Dragon Quest VII remake or DQ Monsters remake (Both needed it), or Time Travelers, Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright, the list goes on & on.
> 
> TL;DR I still like 1st party games and 3rd party is getting there


 

Phoenix wright dual destinies is coming to the american eshop this fall as a digital download so I will be getting it. \\ (  ) //


----------



## Coto (Jul 16, 2013)

Kdonix said:


> They did nothing in the past stop talking about something you don't know, letter bomb and co didn't come from them, do you know what is the word appropriate ? You should that a real release never come from the supposed person, it's a leak not a true share (stolen work) the one who give for free like you said never say is name/username on public


 
And you are?

A leak, right. *I BET YOU TELL ME THE AREA(wireless node, OS engine memory management, IOS ARM thread) THE LEAK OCCURRED, I'll FIND IT BY MYSELF.*

And I'll show you all that a smart idea can lead to different solutions


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 16, 2013)

Devin said:


> Got one 4.4.0 today, which also said 2012. It was red, and considering that the 5.X.X firmware was released in March it's safe to assume that all 3DS XLs that aren't the Pikachu version are on firmware lower than 5.X.X.


Is the date on the 3DS itself or the box? I wanna make sure I don't get screwed over when I get mine.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 16, 2013)

Doesn't matter, just keep the receipt



Pedeadstrian said:


> Is the date on the 3DS itself or the box? I wanna make sure I don't get screwed over when I get mine.


----------



## Devin (Jul 17, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Is the date on the 3DS itself or the box? I wanna make sure I don't get screwed over when I get mine.


 

Yes, on the back and to the poster above it does matter as some places (Like GameStop.) don't give refunds for new opened systems. (Unless you buy their warranty, otherwise they tell you to contact Nintendo for issues.)


----------



## Poketard (Jul 17, 2013)

Where's the game manager?


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jul 17, 2013)

Devin said:


> Yes, on the back and to the poster above it does matter as some places (Like GameStop.) don't give refunds for new opened systems. (Unless you buy their warranty, otherwise they tell you to contact Nintendo for issues.)


Is it weird that I recently got my 3ds xl replaced without their purchased warranty from GameStop, not a full refund but I did get it replaced for a new one.


----------



## pokeamine (Jul 17, 2013)

The music is great
anyone know where to find it in 320kbps or flaq?


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 17, 2013)

Wait: question. Does this thing have real-time saving features, because it says it saves at Home button press? At least that's what I'm getting from the quote in the OP. I'm also glad that it transfer the save to the SD card too. Now I just want to see about the manager and whether it will be updateable in the future. They almost have my money


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 17, 2013)

jonesman99 said:


> Wait: question. Does this thing have real-time saving features, because it says it saves at Home button press? At least that's what I'm getting from the quote in the OP. I'm also glad that it transfer the save to the SD card too. Now I just want to see about the manager and whether it will be updateable in the future. They almost have my money


We don't know what it has because it's not out yet. I doubt it, though. More likely, it just copies the save from the Gateway cart to the SD card. But all this talk is just speculation. Everyone should just wait until we get Devin's review. It won't be that long.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jul 17, 2013)

In the comment section of YouTube:



> When are you planning to update the Gateway so it support the latest 3DS Firmware?
> Wont buy one until you do so



Spam, EvilMaki, spam it is.



> I'm not going to buy it until it supports 3DS homebrew 3+ thumbs up



*facepalm*



> Inb4 "still scam no show gameplay", AKA all the kids who can't get money from their parents to buy this and are making shitty complaints.





> Seems the entirety of gbatemp consists of idiotic 15 year olds that need to get their mommy's credit card to order their flashcart and are disgusted by the fact that it doesn't have a menu and that it "costs too much." These kids are spoiled by cheap R4 horseshit and software-based hacks. Myself? I happily pre-ordered one over a month ago!



Pretty much.I don't get the complaints, it doesn't make sense.It's better than buying the official 40$ carts.



> I need region UNLOCK and support higher 3ds filmware  still wait



Yeah, you should definitely wait for a region free update. /sarcasm


----------



## ov3rkill (Jul 17, 2013)

If we can play jap games on US 3DS, I might consider getting one. 
Then again, it's highly unlikely. I could be wrong though.

Importing Jap games is pretty darn expensive. Sometimes I pay twice or 100% the amount of what I'm buying which sucks. hahaha. So, just going to pirate the shit out of it, if it'd be possible on Gateway 3DS since it's specifically design for this type of shit. hahaha. Then again, we hit a wall regarding region lock.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 17, 2013)

Well, the 80 bucks had been taken from my friend's account. I assume that means it'd shipped. (He bought it for me )


----------



## Etheboss (Jul 17, 2013)

Hmm, the Dutch reseller says on their website the cards are available from july 25..Great, that's only like a week away..


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 17, 2013)

Etheboss said:


> Hmm, the Dutch reseller says on their website the cards are available from july 25..Great, that's only like a week away..


 

Weird. The  money's already been taken out of my pal's account for the order...


----------



## beundertaker (Jul 17, 2013)

just bought it, plus a couple 8gb micro sds (might as well swap with the 4gb on my phone since a few games go beyond 4gb)

cheers to some OOT and Star Fox.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm being honestly curious here. I don't wanna insult you or anything like that, but why are you guys purchasing a product that you're totally in the blind with? If Gateway is legitimate, they won't go away until at least after we get some reviews in, so why not wait until then?


----------



## Schaapje82 (Jul 17, 2013)

Etheboss said:


> Hmm, the Dutch reseller says on their website the cards are available from july 25..Great, that's only like a week away..


 
The Dutch one is expensive. 75 euro's it was, right? That's way more than 80$.
I'm on 5.x so I won't order for now anyway, but I think I'll try one of the other shops that ships here.


----------



## Daku93 (Jul 17, 2013)

Schaapje82 said:


> The Dutch one is expensive. 75 euro's it was, right? That's way more than 80$.
> I'm on 5.x so I won't order for now anyway, but I think I'll try one of the other shops that ships here.


 

Keep in mind that European sellers list their prices including VAT. US ones don't.

80$ are about 61€. If I add the VAT that is charged in the Netherlands (21%) I'll be at a little under 74€. So I guess 75€ is fine.


----------



## Etheboss (Jul 17, 2013)

Schaapje82 said:


> The Dutch one is expensive. 75 euro's it was, right? That's way more than 80$.
> I'm on 5.x so I won't order for now anyway, but I think I'll try one of the other shops that ships here.


Ughh, I know, as usual most west european mainland countries are getting screwed again..

Daku93: In England one reseller sells it for 56 Pounds, that is roughly 65 euro...


----------



## Daku93 (Jul 17, 2013)

Etheboss said:


> Ughh, i know, as usual most west european mainland countries are getting screwed again..
> 
> Daku93: In England one reseller sells it for 56 Pounds, that is roughly 65 euro...


 

I know. That's why I ordered from there


----------



## Schaapje82 (Jul 17, 2013)

Daku93 said:


> Keep in mind that European sellers list their prices including VAT. US ones don't.
> 
> 80$ are about 61€. If I add the VAT that is charged in the Netherlands (21%) I'll be at a little under 74€. So I guess 75€ is fine.


 

Could be, but usually when I order something from the US (or some shady hong kong-site ) I don't have to pay the taxes. Only when it is randomly picked out by customs and that hardly ever happens.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 17, 2013)

Etkar.H said:


> 700kr for a flashcard is pretty expensive even here in Norway, don't you think?


It still costs less than the price of 2 games. I wouldn't complain.
Edit: I actually paid about that much for a CycloDS from a norwegian reseller. 599 kr + shipping.
I wasn't familiar with ordering stuff from international sellers yet, and I didn't know anything about their prices. I did kind of get ripped off, but I got so many games for free that I never really cared.


----------



## Daku93 (Jul 17, 2013)

Okay, I just got my new black 3DS XL from Amazon.de. It shipped with 4.5.0-10E 
And I have to say, that screens are huuuuuge.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 17, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I'm being honestly curious here. I don't wanna insult you or anything like that, but why are you guys purchasing a product that you're totally in the blind with? If Gateway is legitimate, they won't go away until at least after we get some reviews in, so why not wait until then?


Internet, patience?
(afk peeing pants or some other such exaggerated reply)

I mean we had somebody post a thread with "Whatever happened to that gateway crap?" a few days ago.  On the internet a week is like three months.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 17, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Internet, patience?
> (afk peeing pants or some other such exaggerated reply)
> 
> I mean we had somebody post a thread with "Whatever happened to that gateway crap?" a few days ago. On the internet a week is like three months.


 


Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't numerous retailers (meaning the sites which sell these kind of things) confirm the cart to be true? 

I'm getting one regardless, but yeah!


(Also, a tad off-topic, but I was really bummed to find that Smash Brothers 3DS is coming in 2014. I've never researched the release date, and for some stupid reason, I've assumed it had a holiday 2013 release. Oh well, looks like I'll have to wait a tad longer for that game. It looked phenomenal though! And I'm unbiased, I loved PlayStation All-Stars haha!)


----------



## Rydian (Jul 17, 2013)

We've seen videos, retailers, and GBATemp is getting sent one for a review.

The people who say this is fake are delusional (but those are usually people that we know to be detached from reality in the first place anyways).


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 17, 2013)

Rydian said:


> We've seen videos, retailers, and GBATemp is getting sent one for a review.
> 
> The people who say this is fake are delusional (but those are usually people that we know to be detached from reality in the first place anyways).


 
Yeah! I've very sad at all the pessimism that many users on the internet have. It's all over the place. Like on the official PlayStation forums, concerning All-Stars: "Oh no! The devs haven't spoken about the game in a week! Uh oh! Well, the game must be dead. Silence = Dead game". It gets me upset at this generation haha."


----------



## zhdarkstar (Jul 17, 2013)

Thirty3Three said:


> Yeah! I've very sad at all the pessimism that many users on the internet have. It's all over the place. Like on the official PlayStation forums, concerning All-Stars: "Oh no! The devs haven't spoken about the game in a week! Uh oh! Well, the game must be dead. Silence = Dead game". It gets me upset at this generation haha."


 

That's the problem with this instant gratification society we live in now. Everybody wants the fruits of labor but no one wants to put in the time or effort involved.


----------



## Etheboss (Jul 17, 2013)

Good comment, if you want something or something done, try to find out what you can do to help getting it done...or stop whining about it.


----------



## beundertaker (Jul 17, 2013)

got me a fresh new 3ds from walmart and updated using a bought used copy of etrian oddessy....returned today. thank you capitalism!


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 17, 2013)

zhdarkstar said:


> That's the problem with this instant gratification society we live in now. Everybody wants the fruits of labor but no one wants to put in the time or effort involved.


Exactly!!


----------



## Roman.Sol (Jul 17, 2013)

The good thing is that unlike DS, the effect of piracy will be very limited with 3DS.

Outside a few nolifes, nobody will hack it, due to costs, difficulty, blocks and firmware update.

What's even better is that the security got fixed before the release of Pokemon. People with a gateway will need either to buy another 3DS either to throw out their new toy to the garbage collector. The game sales won't be affected and the cheaters will remain absent of the online play. Most of the active users have also already updated to 5.0 and 6.0 and this massively cut the numbers of potential buyers.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 17, 2013)

Roman.Sol said:


> The good thing is that unlike DS, the effect of piracy will be very limited with 3DS.
> 
> Outside a few nolifes, nobody will hack it, due to costs, difficulty, blocks and firmware update.
> 
> What's even better is that the security got fixed before the release of Pokemon. People with a gateway will need either to buy another 3DS either to throw out their new toy to the garbage collector. The game sales won't be affected and the cheaters will remain absent of the online play. Most of the active users have also already updated to 5.0 and 6.0 and this massively cut the numbers of potential buyers.


 


You're making a LOOOOOOOOOT of assumptions based on absolutely nothing. What you're saying is 100% false.

Also, may I borrow your TARDIS sometime soon? I really need to find out how to prevent World War 5...


----------



## Roman.Sol (Jul 17, 2013)

Thirty3Three said:


> You're making a LOOOOOOOOOT of assumptions based on absolutely nothing. What you're saying is 100% false.
> 
> Also, may I borrow your TARDIS sometime soon? I really need to find out how to prevent World War 5...


 

I am not basing assumptions on anything. I am watching facts.

On DS, people could go to mainstream store, buys R4 preloaded with 50 games and make it work easily.

On 3DS, the only piracy scene are a few geeks and nolife on the internet, waiting to buy a 80$ device in chinese online store (thanks for the credit card number they say) which is already blocked on higher firmware and where you need as many SD cards as games.

It will be fun seeing people buying multiples 3DS.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 17, 2013)

Roman.Sol said:


> I am not basing assumptions on anything. I am watching facts.
> 
> On DS, people could go to mainstream store, buys R4 preloaded with 50 games and make it work easily.
> 
> ...


 

No you're not. Allow me to quote what you've stated:



ONE: "The good thing is that unlike DS, the effect of piracy will be very limited with 3DS." - You can't know this. Unless you've time traveled or are part fairy.

TWO: "Outside a few nolifes, nobody will hack it, due to costs, difficulty, blocks and firmware update." - You can't know this either. So how much does it cost? Hm? And difficulty? The PS3 says 'hi'.

THREE: "What's even better is that the security got fixed before the release of Pokemon. People with a gateway will need either to buy another 3DS either to throw out their new toy to the garbage collector. The game sales won't be affected and the cheaters will remain absent of the online play. Most of the active users have also already updated to 5.0 and 6.0 and this massively cut the numbers of potential buyers."

The 'security got fixed'? Uh no. The one exploit got patched. Doesn't mean we won't see another later on.  The games sales won't be affected? Alrighty. Give me next week's sales for the Vita, while you're at it please.


EVERYTHING You've stated are opinions/guesses.

I'd suggest you learn the difference between "Assumptions" and "Facts" before spouting nonsense.


----------



## Roman.Sol (Jul 17, 2013)

Thirty3Three said:


> No you're not. Allow me to quote what you've stated:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
1) I know it, because two years and half after the release of the console, piracy is basically non existent.

2) Let's be serious, outside of geeky people with spotty face, nobody is going to buy 80$ devices who are blocked by new firmwares and which need so many SD cards. PS3 is among the least hacked consoles and 3DS is shaping up to be even less affected.

3) The update was successful at blocking the device, which is therefore useless with future release. It doesn't mean the security will be total and it won't be breached again, it just means the gateway will be useless and you will need to buy again eventually.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 17, 2013)

Roman.Sol said:


> 1) I know it, because two years and half after the release of the console, piracy is basically non existent.
> 
> 2) Let's be serious, outside of geeky people with spotty face, nobody is going to buy 80$ devices who are blocked by new firmwares and which need so many SD cards. PS3 is among the least hacked consoles and 3DS is shaping up to be even less affected.
> 
> 3) The update was successful at blocking the device, which is therefore useless with future release. It doesn't mean the security will be total and it won't be breached again, it just means the gateway will be useless and you will need to buy again eventually.


 


Dude. Seriously. You're just embarrassing yourself now. You're showing that you know absolutely NOTHING about how this stuff works.

"I know it, because two years and half after the release of the console, piracy is basically non existent." - Uh, most consoles take 4-6 years, and sometimes more. It very rarely takes less. This means nothing. 

"Let's be serious, outside of geeky people with spotty face, nobody is going to buy 80$ devices who are blocked by new firmwares and which need so many SD cards. PS3 is among the least hacked consoles and 3DS is shaping up to be even less affected." - Don't see what looks have to do with anything you've stated. Also, I bought one. Who knows? Maybe they'll find a way past it. You don't have very good logic.

 "The update was successful at blocking the device, which is therefore useless with future release. It doesn't mean the security will be total and it won't be breached again, it just means the gateway will be useless and you will need to buy again eventually" - Yes. Yes it was. On later firmwares. However, the team's working on making it compatible. And other exploits will probably exist later on. It's not useless.



Please. Just stop spouting false information. It's obvious you have no clue as to what you're talking about.


----------



## Roman.Sol (Jul 17, 2013)

" Yes. Yes it was. On later firmwares. However, the team's working on making it compatible. And other exploits will probably exist later on. It's not useless."

You are the one embarassing yourself here. The exploit used by Gateway was removed by the newest firmwares.  They may develop other devices in the futures that use other exploits, but this one is dead. Deal with it.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 17, 2013)

Roman.Sol said:


> " Yes. Yes it was. On later firmwares. However, the team's working on making it compatible. And other exploits will probably exist later on. It's not useless."
> 
> You are the one embarassing yourself here. The exploit used by Gateway was removed by the newest firmwares. They may develop other devices in the futures that use other exploits, but this one is dead. Deal with it.


 

It's actually not dead. They're working on it to make it work on the later firmwares. The device is only "dead" if you're update happy and decide that every Nintendo update is a godsend after 4.5. 

Having just joined today, you're out making reckless assumptions that the only ones who'd buy it are geeky people? You really don't know what you're talking about, because the Gateway is a huge step. And considering in the past we've paid sums higher than $150 for a first generation flashcart, this is nothing, really. You are spoiled by the current generation of flashcarts like the R4, because back then, things were never that easy.


----------



## Roman.Sol (Jul 17, 2013)

" They're working on it to make it work on the later firmwares"

They even had to hide it wasn't compatible with the 5.0 firmware. It's dead for anything higher than 4.5.

Gateway is a "huge step" because it's the first, as simple as that. They were killed months before release and won't work with any future games. Keeping on with piracy will be a complete geek affair on 3DS. Even more than on PS3.

As I said, multiples 3DS will be needed.... or multiple piracy devices.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 17, 2013)

Roman.Sol said:


> " They're working on it to make it work on the later firmwares"
> 
> They even had to hide it wasn't compatible with the 5.0 firmware. It's dead for anything higher than 4.5.
> 
> ...


 

There's a quote button for a reason, may come in handy. Welcome to GBAtemp by the way.  

Whoever said anything about multiple 3DS devices? Where are you even getting that from? The only ones who might need multiple devices is if they've updated for the meager features post 4.5. For the patient ones who don't update, they can run the device when it comes out, and hopefully reap in the benefits if an update rolls around.


----------



## Roman.Sol (Jul 17, 2013)

> Whoever said anything about multiple 3DS devices? Where are you even getting that from? The only ones who might need multiple devices is if they've updated for the meager features post 4.5. For the patient ones who don't update, they can run the device when it comes out, and hopefully reap in the benefits if an update rolls around.


 
Gateway won't work for games like Pokemon, MH4, Zelda, that's why people will need to make the choice I described earlier.


----------



## mkdms14 (Jul 17, 2013)

So we are still arguing over the Gateway 3ds flashcard?  Can't wait for reviews of the card so all this nonsense can be put to rest.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 17, 2013)

Roman.Sol said:


> Gateway won't work for games like Pokemon, MH4, Zelda, that's why people will need to make the choice I described earlier.


 

But the thing is, you don't know that.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 17, 2013)

mkdms14 said:


> So we are still arguing over the Gateway 3ds flashcard? Can't wait for reviews of the card so all this nonsense can be put to rest.


 
Yup! Unlike the other dude, who's trolling, I enjoy waiting to see what the future holds, rather than heading into the future and seeing beforehand. I enjoy surprises.


----------



## Roman.Sol (Jul 17, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> But the thing is, you don't know that.


 
I know that because the exploit used was removed and the future games will need 6.0 or higher firmwares to run. It's really as simple as that. No need to have be Einstein to understand that basic logic.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 17, 2013)

Roman.Sol you are spouting almost unmitigated nonsense.

"On DS, people could go to mainstream store, buys R4 preloaded with 50 games and make it work easily."
So you are comparing a well developed end stage hack to an initial foray. Makes sense. For the record the DS slot cards rose up 2 years into the DS as well ( http://gbatemp.net/threads/5-years-of-ds-roms-in-5-days-year-2.236648/ or if you prefer http://gbatemp.net/threads/new-microninja-details.40013/ ) and they took a while to settle down too.

"80$ device in chinese online store (thanks for the credit card number they say)"
The credit card numbers problem was largely solved years ago (there are very big companies that work very hard to maintain a good image to say nothing of prepaid cards) and there are a great many securities in place on top of that.
As for 80 USD despite all the whining around here that is not actually bad for a hacking/security bypass device both in terms of consoles and in general.

Exploits fixed by newer firmwares.
You mean hack, counter, hack, counter is a new model in the hacking world? But it felt so familiar.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 17, 2013)

Roman.Sol said:


> I know that because the exploit used was removed and the future games will need 6.0 or higher firmwares to run. It's really as simple as that. No need to have be Einstein to understand that basic logic.


 

Either way, what a lot of people are looking forward to is playing with the library that already exists. If the device gets updated later for higher support, which is the general hope, then it's a win win for those who want to pirate. Personally, I'm more fascinated by this cart because of what it could open up for future, and how they might have gotten the games running in the first place, in the form of a manufacturable device.


----------



## Devin (Jul 17, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> But the thing is, you don't know that.


 

Sad thing is he's correct on that part, but everything else is just speculation. We don't know if the GW3DS will be supported, or can be supported on newer firmwares. While at the same time we can't not say it won't, because we just don't know.

That new Mario and Luigi Dream Team game has the 5.1 update on it. Right now all I know is that they're working on getting it to work on newer firmwares. People are interested enough, but it's mainly people who don't own 3DS' because they were waiting for a 3DS rom flashcart. So they'll run out, and buy a 3DS. Since new 3DS' (Besides the Pikachu one.) are on 4.5 or earlier, they'll still be a good chunk of sale. The main thing I'm pondering it how they fixed saving, I read from Foxi they're using the camera for SD access. If they can manipulate SD card access I'd like to see how far the rabbit hole goes so to speak. What else can it do?


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 17, 2013)

Devin said:


> Sad thing is he's correct on that part, but everything else is just speculation. We don't know if the GW3DS will be supported, or can be supported on newer firmwares. While at the same time we can't not say it won't, because we just don't know.
> 
> That new Mario and Luigi Dream Team game has the 5.1 update on it. Right now all I know is that they're working on getting it to work on newer firmwares. People are interested enough, but it's mainly people who don't own 3DS' because they were waiting for a 3DS rom flashcart. So they'll run out, and buy a 3DS. Since new 3DS' (Besides the Pikachu one.) are on 4.5 or earlier, they'll still be a good chunk of sale. The main thing I'm pondering it how they fixed saving, I read from Foxi they're using the camera for SD access. If they can manipulate SD card access I'd like to see how far the rabbit hole goes so to speak. What else can it do?


 
Ah, I see. Either way, I'm not too worried about that, because this thing was never about the games, it was more for testing purposes. And lol, I didn't even know there was a new Mario and Luigi game coming out. And yeah, that video where they were like, we fixed the exploit really fascinated me as well, I want to see how this plays out too. Curious to see what they have that others don't...


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 17, 2013)

Rydian said:


> We've seen videos, retailers, and GBATemp is getting sent one for a review.
> 
> The people who say this is fake are delusional (but those are usually people that we know to be detached from reality in the first place anyways).


I'm only cautious because we know nothing about it. But it may end up crashing every 5 minutes, have huge compatibility issues, erase backed up saves, etc. When Costello mentioned him knowing someone testing the Gateway, that was a long time ago. But they didn't even start production until just recently (or they have yet to do so, can't remember). So that aforementioned Gateway may be a prototype that works better than the current models.

Then again, I suffer from paranoia, so take all of my ramblings with a grain of salt (or handful).


----------



## idleft (Jul 18, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I'm only cautious because we know nothing about it. But it may end up crashing every 5 minutes, have huge compatibility issues, erase backed up saves, etc. When Costello mentioned him knowing someone testing the Gateway, that was a long time ago. But they didn't even start production until just recently (or they have yet to do so, can't remember). So that aforementioned Gateway may be a prototype that works better than the current models.
> 
> Then again, I suffer from paranoia, so take all of my ramblings with a grain of salt (or handful).


 
LoL. Don't be that cynical. Although the card doesn't come out yet, I'm quite optimistic with it. The reason why it takes so long for them from testing to production might be that they need to assure this can be made into a product. I think its not the hardest part to make rom work, but to turn it into a profitable product. Since the production needs a whole system, including manufacturing, selling, etc, to support, I think no one want this be a one time deal. Thus, I am quite optimistic about the updated firmware. Since you want your product to get a continuous selling, you cannot expect the card only compatible with only certain types of firmware. Also, this is not the same as PSP situation. Since the flashcard is a product which need to be sold, they have to make enough profit, at least to cover the manufacturing cost.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 18, 2013)

idleft said:


> LoL. Don't be that cynical. Although the card doesn't come out yet, I'm quite optimistic with it. The reason why it takes so long for them from testing to production might be that they need to assure this can be made into a product. I think its not the hardest part to make rom work, but to turn it into a profitable product. Since the production needs a whole system, including manufacturing, selling, etc, to support, I think no one want this be a one time deal. Thus, I am quite optimistic about the updated firmware. Since you want your product to get a continuous selling, you cannot expect the card only compatible with only certain types of firmware. Also, this is not the same as PSP situation. Since the flashcard is a product which need to be sold, they have to make enough profit, at least to cover the manufacturing cost.


Sure, they want to sell as much as they can, but that doesn't mean that the only thing keeping them from getting Gateway to work on current firmwares is motivation. If all 3DS hackers needed was a little bit of gumption to get working hacks out, then this thing would have been hacked a long time ago. They need entirely new exploits, and who knows if/when they'll get them.


----------



## idleft (Jul 18, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Sure, they want to sell as much as they can, but that doesn't mean that the only thing keeping them from getting Gateway to work on current firmwares is motivation. If all 3DS hackers needed was a little bit of gumption to get working hacks out, then this thing would have been hacked a long time ago. They need entirely new exploits, and who knows if/when they'll get them.


 
Yes, you are right. The crack do need them to find new exploits and maybe some new methods. But what I am trying to discuss it not how hard it's to hack 3ds or what they need to do. I mean, in current situation, since they need to assure their product having a good market, their product should already have those properties. That's the reason why they took so long to turn it into product and test for so long. That's what I'm guessing.


----------



## blinkzane (Jul 18, 2013)

the fact that yall are arguing about something that isn't even out yet is like telling a pregnant woman when she's gonna have her baby and how he's gonna act. seriously, just stop, wait for the shit to release, and mediate from there. 

=]


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 18, 2013)

blinkzane said:


> the fact that yall are arguing about something that isn't even out yet is like telling a pregnant woman when she's gonna have her baby and how he's gonna act. seriously, just stop, wait for the shit to release, and mediate from there.
> 
> =]


Telling people not to argue on the internet is like telling a pregnant woman in labor to give a natural birth; it's not gonna happen.


----------



## idleft (Jul 18, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Telling people not to argue on the internet is like telling a pregnant woman in labor to give a natural birth; it's not gonna happen.


 
   That's how people killing their time~


----------



## kohkindachi (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey guys just to check..will this works with V4.4?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 18, 2013)

kohkindachi said:


> Hey guys just to check..will this works with V4.4?


 
 Yessir, that's correct!


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 18, 2013)

Devin said:


> Which is what I said, we can't jump to conclusions. Good, or bad. We can't modify anything on the 3DS without breaking their signature as of yet, while on the PS3 side they had the keys leaked and it was broken wide open. The GW3DS will currently only play games until an update higher than 4.5 comes out in which case we must wait for the GW3DS team to update the GW3DS or create a bypass for mandatory updates.


 

did they give you the shipping info yet?


----------



## grozio (Jul 18, 2013)

hello boys and girls...I've bought a new 3ds xl sliver form amazon (125 euro...very good)...the firmware is 4.2.....is it works with gateway card????


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 18, 2013)

grozio said:


> hello boys and girls...I've bought a new 3ds xl sliver form amazon (125 euro...very good)...the firmware is 4.2.....is it works with gateway card????


 
Yes. Anything from 4.2-4.5 I believe. However, you MAY have to update it to 4.5... *Not entirely sure about that though, but you're definitely IN, whether you can stay where you are, or have to upgrade to 4.5*


----------



## guedesbrawl (Jul 18, 2013)

Is it already confirmed if this can run on 5.0 3DSs?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 18, 2013)

guedesbrawl said:


> Is it already confirmed if this can run on 5.0 3DSs?


 
They're working on compatibility for 5.x and 6.x. We're not sure how far they will get with it, in that respect, however.


----------



## LeSnake (Jul 18, 2013)

Any ideas how I can exchange my 5.1 unit with a 4.5? I bought it from an online retailer. I thought I was safe with being on 5.1, sadly no :-/


----------



## insidexdeath (Jul 18, 2013)

I think we can safely assume that this cart will eventually be blocked since it IS based on a blockable exploit. Surely, this flashcart will continue functioning if the team itself are able to find exploits to continue supporting their own cart but seeing how their current progress with 5.0 and 6.0 firmwares, I'd say people will be stuck on 4.5 until proven otherwise.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 18, 2013)

insidexdeath said:


> I think we can safely assume that this cart will eventually be blocked since it IS based on a blockable exploit. Surely, this flashcart will continue functioning if the team itself are able to find exploits to continue supporting their own cart but seeing how their current progress with 5.0 and 6.0 firmwares, I'd say people will be stuck on 4.5 until proven otherwise.


 
I'm just curious to see how this cart will handle future game releases. Maybe, somewhere along the line, they'll come up with some sort of patch for newer games to block the forced update (from the game) to shoot through!


----------



## Roman.Sol (Jul 18, 2013)

Thirty3Three said:


> I'm just curious to see how this cart will handle future game releases. Maybe, somewhere along the line, they'll come up with some sort of patch for newer games to block the forced update (from the game) to shoot through!


 
It won't be patchable, and and they could remove the update part of the ROM, the games still won't run without the right firmware. Nintendo could even close all their servers to people without the latest firmware and I expect them to do it in the future, like for the eshop.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 18, 2013)

Roman.Sol said:


> It won't be patchable, and and they could remove the update part of the ROM, the games still won't run without the right firmware. Nintendo could even close all their servers to people without the latest firmware and I expect them to do it in the future, like for the eshop.


 


Like this^ 

I stopped reading at, "It won't be patchable".   - If you look bad at Roman.Sol's previous comments, in other threads, you'll find he makes a LOT of assumptions, and believes he knows what he's talking about. He also holds the belief that he knows things about the future. He states things that we don't know yet, as certainty. 


He's not real bright. 

I'd shy away from this one.


----------



## torrentted84 (Jul 18, 2013)

Just gotten a 2nd hand DS3 with firmware 1.1.0, so I guess I am good here... Want to wait until The gateway arrives, but which game comes standard with 4.5... Or is there a site I can check which games contains specific firmwares


----------



## jastolze (Jul 19, 2013)

torrentted84 said:


> Just gotten a 2nd hand DS3 with firmware 1.1.0, so I guess I am good here... Want to wait until The gateway arrives, but which game comes standard with 4.5... Or is there a site I can check which games contains specific firmwares


I'm pretty sure there aren't any sites that host firmware updates, like the PSP scene did. You're best chance is to buy (or rent) a game with the 4.5 update embedded in. I think they had a thread regarding that right... here: http://gbatemp.net/threads/which-games-come-bundled-with-update-4-5-0.351084/


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Jul 19, 2013)

Well it's irrelevant to Gateway anyways.. simply the 3DS is not a PS3. But thanks for the info I didn't know they still required soldering, they made it sound like it didn't where I read the news about it.

Nintendo's game specific anti-piracy checks were pretty crap in the first place if you are referring to that.. on 3DS while yeah we can't patch the games, but the games can't check anything that would show it's running from a flashcart anyway now. It's not tactics so much as just being a modern system with an OS this time really. Gateway being a bad start? I think this is as good of a start as you can realistically expect on platforms like this.. 

It'd be a better start if Nintendo had not somehow fixed exploits multiple times before they were even public anywhere.. I'm wondering how that even happened without a tip-off. Multiple exploits and they coincidentally found them in the same timeframe of discovery?


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah.. I have read all of 3dbrew more than once, cause I'm boring like that. It's very interesting if you are into security stuff or ehh.. technical things.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 19, 2013)

iNFiNiTY said:


> Yeah.. I have read all of 3dbrew more than once, cause I'm boring like that. It's very interesting if you are into security stuff or ehh.. technical things.


 
OH yes 
It can get a bit complicated at times! I guess it's just something you've gotta be naturally interested in, ya know?


----------



## LeSnake (Jul 19, 2013)

Soo, how do I exchange my 5.1 unit to a 4.5 unit? Bought at an online retailer. It's a 3ds XL. I guess I could buy a used normal 3DS, which wouldn't  be that expensive, but I can't see myself using the smaller screen etc.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 19, 2013)

LeSnake said:


> Soo, how do I exchange my 5.1 unit to a 4.5 unit? Bought at an online retailer. It's a 3ds XL. I guess I could buy a used normal 3DS, which wouldn't be that expensive, but I can't see myself using the smaller screen etc.


 
Erhm. Contact the person who sold it to you? Really, the only way to do it is to buy a 3DS with a firmware 4.5 or below


----------



## LeSnake (Jul 19, 2013)

Thirty3Three said:


> Erhm. Contact the person who sold it to you? Really, the only way to do it is to buy a 3DS with a firmware 4.5 or below


 

I guess.. I just thought maybe I could get Nintendo to exchange it or something, I don't know. Maybe some of you had a few tricks up your sleeves. Maybe I should just wait at 5.1 and hope Gateway can make it work. I wanted to play AC: New Leaf, but I'd need to update to the latest firmware to do so. I guess it'd be safest to stay at 5.1.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 19, 2013)

LeSnake said:


> I guess.. I just thought maybe I could get Nintendo to exchange it or something, I don't know. Maybe some of you had a few tricks up your sleeves. Maybe I should just wait at 5.1 and hope Gateway can make it work. I wanted to play AC: New Leaf, but I'd need to update to the latest firmware to do so. I guess it'd be safest to stay at 5.1.


 


I'm sorry man :/

If you were to bring, let's say your PSP, to Sony to repair, not only would it cost money, but they'd automatically update it to the latest firmware as well. I'm sure Nintendo would do the same. It'd be best to avoid that route :/ 

Maybe sell it in at a place like Gamestop and build up enough money to purchase another one? Or just wait for a new exploit? 

Best of luck!


----------



## haxan (Jul 19, 2013)

is it possible to play online with this?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 19, 2013)

haxan said:


> is it possible to play online with this?


 
I believe so, but it's not a good idea.


----------



## beundertaker (Jul 19, 2013)

Thirty3Three said:


> I believe so, but it's not a good idea.


 
if you decide to connect to your network, are you going to be asked to update every single time you turn on your 3ds?


----------



## Amber Lamps (Jul 19, 2013)

These are going for 65 bucks and some change on a China web site plus shipping.. after shipping probably comes out at 75 bucks so not much to save.  I have a feeling that when more web sites price compete with eachother it should drop in price a bit but probably not below 60 bucks a piece initially.  Bulk runs will probably dip sub 60 dollar range.  So most people probably won't need to wait for a clone unless they are trying to dip down to the sub 20 dollar range for price.

Imho I'm cheap on everything so I wait for a deal.  But on the other hand I enjoy collecting originals and yeah that can add up depending on what you are buying.  It is good that this system does have deals on games.  When it came out I was worried that Nintendo was going to be a stickler for their $40/ea game price wasn't that how much they charge now?  I haven't bought a game in a while but I'm looking at a factory sealed copy of Kid Icarus Uprising that I got for $15 shipped.

So yep Nintendo I haven't pirated 3DS at all   And it looks like, from poll results, most members on this forum plan on continuing to support Nintendo.  I think it is a good idea because they are making the best video games out of any platform right now including PC.  But I just say that because I am over saturated with FPS and RTS games


----------



## raulpica (Jul 20, 2013)

Next PS3 post I see in here and I'll start kicking butts.
With my iron-tipped boots.


Thanks!


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 20, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Next PS3 post I see in here and I'll start kicking butts.
> With my iron-tipped boots.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I just quoted your PS3 post. I hope you can kick your own butt~


Amber Lamps said:


> And it looks like, from poll results, most members on this forum plan on continuing to support Nintendo.


That poll doesn't really tell us much. In order to be more revealing, it should have also asked "Do you have a 3DS?" "If yes, is it 4.5 firmware or below?" "If no, do you plan to get one soon?"


----------



## Niksy (Jul 21, 2013)

Any information if the shipping has begun? Has anyone received their card?


----------



## Xenirina (Jul 21, 2013)

Niksy said:


> Any information if the shipping has begun? Has anyone received their card?



They'd announce it if they had started.
They've got until the 25th if they want to be 'on schedule'.


----------



## McHaggis (Jul 22, 2013)

Xenirina said:


> They'd announce it if they had started.
> They've got until the 25th if they want to be 'on schedule'.


 
Well, if we're being pedantic (and I like to be, as much as possible), then they're behind schedule because they said, "this week", last week.  That would have given them until Saturday or Sunday (Sunday can be the beginning of the week depending on locale) to ship out the first batch of cards.  If they'd said, "within a week", then they would have until the 23rd (tomorrow), because the previous announcement was made on the 16th.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 22, 2013)

Can you imagine if this turns to be fake and a scam? I mean none has reported about it other than them.


----------



## McHaggis (Jul 22, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Can you imagine if this turns to be fake and a scam? I mean none has reported about it other than them.


 
Hands up those who would find it difficult not to burst out laughing when Gateway 3DS turns out to be a hoax.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 22, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Can you imagine if this turns to be fake and a scam? I mean none has reported about it other than them.


 
Many of the sites selling the product have stated their team had tested the card and it's legitimate.


----------



## AgentChet (Jul 22, 2013)

This is just an idea. But I would "guess" the Gateway-3DS reads the first partition that is on the microsd card. We know you can have multiple partitions on a card, so the problem would be getting the Gateway to be able to switch partitions,  also being able to format the microsd card on the computer with multiple 3ds roms.

1. Make either a switch on the card (we don't want), or add a switching software on the gateway that would run after booting it (What we want, but very hard since homebrew doesn't work "yet") 
2. Make it possible to flash multiple 3DS roms on a single Microsd card with different numbered partitions.

Feedback and thoughts?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 22, 2013)

bsmjlm said:


> This is just an idea. But I would "guess" the Gateway-3DS reads the first partition that is on the microsd card. We know you can have multiple partitions on a card, so the problem would be getting the Gateway to be able to switch partitions, also being able to format the microsd card on the computer with multiple 3ds roms.
> 
> 1. Make either a switch on the card (we don't want), or add a switching software on the gateway that would run after booting it (What we want, but very hard since homebrew doesn't work "yet")
> 2. Make it possible to flash multiple 3DS roms on a single Microsd card with different numbered partitions.
> ...


 

I would have absolutely no idea how to respond to that haha!


----------



## Duo8 (Jul 22, 2013)

bsmjlm said:


> This is just an idea. But I would "guess" the Gateway-3DS reads the first partition that is on the microsd card. We know you can have multiple partitions on a card, so the problem would be getting the Gateway to be able to switch partitions,  also being able to format the microsd card on the computer with multiple 3ds roms.
> 
> 1. Make either a switch on the card (we don't want), or add a switching software on the gateway that would run after booting it (What we want, but very hard since homebrew doesn't work "yet")
> 2. Make it possible to flash multiple 3DS roms on a single Microsd card with different numbered partitions.
> ...


2. How are we going to choose ROM then ?
And 1 game per sd isn't so bad anyway. It's might even be for the better to some people.


----------



## AgentChet (Jul 22, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> 2. How are we going to choose ROM then ?
> And 1 game per sd isn't so bad anyway. It's might even be for the better to some people.


 
If somehow it could read what rom is on the partition and just show the icon and title of the game, that would be easy enough for the user to choose which partition to switch to, and boot.

And true, but which the amount users will be paying, they are going to want advanced features for obvious reasons. I'm just throwing an idea out there to be chewed up, broken apart, and left to hang at sundown.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 22, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> 2. How are we going to choose ROM then ?
> And 1 game per sd isn't so bad anyway. It's might even be for the better to some people.


 


Resetting the cart, be it by re-inserting it or resetting the system itself could switch adresses on an internal microchip and as a result launch a different game. Simples - it's been done on many systems before.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 23, 2013)

Thirty3Three said:


> Many of the sites selling the product have stated their team had tested the card and it's legitimate.


Sellers telling people their products work so they should buy them? Now there's absolutely no reason anyone would lie for that!


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 23, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Sellers telling people their products work so they should buy them? Now there's absolutely no reason anyone would lie for that!


 


Well I don't think they would. It could get them into legal trouble.

If you were to advertise a product which didn't work as intended, you'd have a lot of issues coming your way.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 23, 2013)

Thirty3Three said:


> Well I don't think they would. It could get them into legal trouble.
> 
> If you were to advertise a product which didn't work as intended, you'd have a lot of issues coming your way.


Yeah, but if I remember correctly, there were a bunch of sites that no one heard about until they were added to Gateway's resellers list. All you need is $2500 (I think that's what someone said) to become a reseller, so sell over 32 Gateways and you make out with a profit. Never underestimate the human capacity to screw people over.


----------



## Duo8 (Jul 23, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Resetting the cart, be it by re-inserting it or resetting the system itself could switch adresses on an internal microchip and as a result launch a different game. Simples - it's been done on many systems before.



So if I have 10 games and want to switch to the 10th game, I have to turn it on and off 10 times ?


----------



## kolewan (Jul 23, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> So if I have 10 games and want to switch to the 10th game, I have to turn it on and off 10 times ?


 

Pretty sure he said it only holds 3 roms. Any more than that and it wouldn't be very practical.


----------



## Amber Lamps (Jul 23, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Resetting the cart, be it by re-inserting it or resetting the system itself could switch adresses on an internal microchip and as a result launch a different game. Simples - it's been done on many systems before.


 
Usually flash carts that do this have a switch built in.  But those carts have internal RAM too so that is different.  This cart uses a single microsd.  The NES cart you showed uses several MASK ROM chips and it looks like he has 3 PIC controllers (not sure why you need that many PICs because you should only need one to control 2 games so I would figure one more to control 3 but maybe it has to do with the pinout)

To do multi game, this device simply needs more programming and that is already planned. I talked to a guy who knows Garyopa and knows about the company that supposedly put this device out to production.  He said it is a rushed product and they know that, hence why you have to wait for an update among other things to be addressed.



kolewan said:


> Pretty sure he said it only holds 3 roms. Any more than that and it wouldn't be very practical.


 
That's when you need to do 6502 ASM code and concatenate all the ROM files togehter with a menu system and burn it onto a single EPROM and build your cart.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 23, 2013)

Amber Lamps said:


> Usually flash carts that do this have a switch built in. But those carts have internal RAM too so that is different. This cart uses a single microsd. The NES cart you showed uses several MASK ROM chips and it looks like he has 3 PIC controllers (not sure why you need that many PICs because you should only need one to control 2 games so I would figure one more to control 3 but maybe it has to do with the pinout)
> 
> To do multi game, this device simply needs more programming and that is already planned. I talked to a guy who knows Garyopa and knows about the company that supposedly put this device out to production. He said it is a rushed product and they know that, hence why you have to wait for an update among other things to be addressed.


The principle is the same, it's just the storage that differs. Each of those ROM chips has a specified address that the controller choses after a reset occurs. Similarily each _"sector"_ of an SD card has one. The difference here is the SD interface, but that's where the differences end. Like I said earlier, this principle can be effectively used.


----------



## stephysanrio (Jul 24, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Yeah, but if I remember correctly, there were a bunch of sites that no one heard about until they were added to Gateway's resellers list. All you need is $2500 (I think that's what someone said) to become a reseller, so sell over 32 Gateways and you make out with a profit. Never underestimate the human capacity to screw people over.



Actually the buyer is always right there's a lot of ways to get around getting your money back and I have learned this the hard way because eBay and places like that where there's so many scams...

But for those saying "legit sellers have tested them" yeah okay... 
The only ones that know how the card damn works is gateway themselves. 

And about all the new sites that no one has ever heard of before I suggest to stay away from them because obviously they were just made to sell the gateway which is fine and all but there's no reputation or feedback/history on them. Just go with what you know is my best advice. 

I'm sure if this turn out to be fake resellers would b screwed over too. Mostly them because if they are legit they will either have to give refunds or store credits.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 24, 2013)

stephysanrio said:


> Actually the buyer is always right there's a lot of ways to get around getting your money back and I have learned this the hard way because eBay and places like that where there's so many scams...
> 
> But for those saying "legit sellers have tested them" yeah okay...
> The only ones that know how the card damn works is gateway themselves.
> ...


 
Remember when Gateway itself said "DO NOT PREORDER"?

If you're confident about your product how you can say to your future buyers that do not preorder?


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 24, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Remember when Gateway itself said "DO NOT PREORDER"?
> 
> If you're confident about your product how you can say to your future buyers that do not preorder?


 

Gateway announced a week or so ago that preordering was accepted at that point in time, but personally I would have waited for retailers to actually _obtain and ship_ stock before submitting any form of money.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 24, 2013)

stephysanrio said:


> Actually the buyer is always right there's a lot of ways to get around getting your money back


Two foreign-run sites scammed me, both turned out to be run by the same people, a total or $26 or so.  After TWO MONTHS of sending in contact forms and replying to contact forms and gathering evidence (in the forms of contact info, technical info about their sites/services, screenshots of communication, etc.) paypal finally sent this.







I filled out a form with the IC3, but there's still no promises of anything... and of course Paypal admits that I was scammed, but won't refund me, which is the real kicker here.


----------



## Etheboss (Jul 24, 2013)

If i see that list, i wonder if PayPal EVER does refund when a scam was proven bij one of their clients...
I guess that is a pretty good reason why not to preorder...
Also, here in the netherlands there are some extra checks you can do to see f the company is legit...still does not make it a 100% foolproof...
What i alway try to do is search for scam messages/warnings about companies and independant reviews of the same companies before i buy there.


----------



## stephysanrio (Jul 24, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Two foreign-run sites scammed me, both turned out to be run by the same people, a total or $26 or so. After TWO MONTHS of sending in contact forms and replying to contact forms and gathering evidence (in the forms of contact info, technical info about their sites/services, screenshots of communication, etc.) paypal finally sent this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

at least it was only $26.00
why do you think I mentioned i had learn the hard way not to use ebay and paypal? the same crap has happened to me! >_<
Packages had gotten lost/stolen with ebay and ebay buyer protection doesnt do anything about it because of tracking is proof the seller did sent the items *rolleyes*

You can get your money back when you do pay with a credit/debit just by contacting your bank. Paypal is a whole different story


----------



## stephysanrio (Jul 24, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Remember when Gateway itself said "DO NOT PREORDER"?
> 
> If you're confident about your product how you can say to your future buyers that do not preorder?


 

they were doing the right thing I assume. Covering their butt in case something happened, they werent sure of delays and what not I assume which is why they said not to pre-order until they were sure the cards are ready to be sold etc.. thats my opinion


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 24, 2013)

Well they had until Yesterday to "this week". None has reported about his/her order being shipped, nor any announcement from Gateway. Unless they shipped and said to the ones that bought it to stay in silence.


----------



## totoland75 (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm French and I buy my flashcart on chipspain or digimaniaz but this resellers don't sell this flashcart.

Have you got a good reseller for France because the official France reseller it's not trusted by me.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 24, 2013)

I really don't care if this thing is delayed another week ... gives me time to look for my 3DS charger LOL


----------



## Luhof (Jul 25, 2013)

totoland75 said:


> I'm French and I buy my flashcart on chipspain or digimaniaz but this resellers don't sell this flashcart.
> 
> Have you got a good reseller for France because the official France reseller it's not trusted by me.


 
Ordered some R4 at ManiaLinker. They answered my questions pretty fast, even if their French isn't _that_ accurate 
There was a problem with my Internetz when I made an order once, so I made it again, but I paid twice. I contacted them and they solved the problem.

But I think I'll go for hackyourconsole for a Gateway, since some people of this website are on GBATemp, they seem trustable!


----------



## idleft (Jul 26, 2013)

Still has no news yet?  The first units to ship should have begun according to the previous report...


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jul 26, 2013)

I've successfully used ebay buyer protection before, but it took like 2 months. Most of the time, its not worth the hassle or just ends up like Rydian. While the buyer may be "right", it doesn't matter if the seller doesn't care. Cavet Empetor, as the Latin goes. I personally refuse to buy from foreign sites because I figure at least in America I have some hope of maybe getting my money back. Last time I did, it was 80$. Then nothing from the seller. Then the website closed. Then finally, 3 months later, I got my package, and it was exactly what it should have been, but that was just luck.

Edit: And of course, if we are talking flashcarts and modchips, hard to complain that your purchuse of illegal goods went badly...


----------



## stephysanrio (Jul 26, 2013)

Again PayPal and eBay are a big no no when it comes to flashcarts. Any site that accepts Paypal is pretty much giving you the idea "I don't give a Crp about guidelines" sort of thing... I mean you just said it yourself it's hard to fight a dispute when what you purchased isn't allowed in their terms so a seller using eBay and PayPal its pretty much doing it because they know they can get away with it perhaps... The only sites that still use PayPal anyways seem to be foreign sites... Even Chinesse sites and dealers have stopped using Paypal because of their accounts being closed down..

It goes back to the point that when you pay with your credit or debit card from a bank there's a bigger possibility to get your money back depending on how good your bank is.


----------



## pedrobarca (Jul 29, 2013)

*GATEWAY 3DS FAQ Update*

29/07/2013
First units to ship this week !
And a quick note to update our FAQ regarding the use of the "blue" card and recent title releases:

Can the blue card run DS home brew ?
YES :- The bundled blue ds card, is in essence a standard DS cart capable of both DS backups and home brew for DS mode, tested to work on 6.1

Is the blue card required for every power cycle ?
No :- Our custom Gateway Installer DS app is only required to be run once to setup and thereafter any time the console is used in DS mode.

Does Gateway support all games:
No :- Animal Crossing uses unique NAND based save hardware in the cart, support will be added through a GW firmware update. Mario (released last week) is forcing 5.1 update. We have prioritised work on supporting all such future releases. Stay tuned.


----------



## Etheboss (Jul 29, 2013)

pedrobarca said:


> *GATEWAY 3DS FAQ Update*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


To add to this..this update comes from a post Devon made in the other Gateway 3DS topic...which almost everybody here reads anyway


----------



## Nom3DsVIta (Jul 29, 2013)

Cheers,
So I need spent around 4-6 Dollars for one Game because every game requires own micro sd? 
byebye


----------



## bene (Jul 30, 2013)

Nom3DsVIta said:


> Cheers,
> So I need spent around 4-6 Dollars for one Game because every game requires own micro sd?
> byebye


 

lol you make micro sd sound like a cd-r. Just have one or two and then backup your saves and replace the game inside with new ones. If you're a finnicky gamer who tries to beat several games at once before finishing one then sure, it's going to require more sd cards but I can't really feel bad for someone like that


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jul 30, 2013)

Said it before when it was new and I'll say it again.  I ain't getting it till region lock is bypassed.


----------



## beundertaker (Jul 30, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Yeah, but if I remember correctly, there were a bunch of sites that no one heard about until they were added to Gateway's resellers list. All you need is $2500 (I think that's what someone said) to become a reseller, so sell over 32 Gateways and you make out with a profit. Never underestimate the human capacity to screw people over.


All I can say is if said product does not work as advertised..I'm telling my card company there was fraud. Pretty easy to get money back when you don't pay with cash or shady paypal accounts.


----------



## idleft (Jul 30, 2013)

Nom3DsVIta said:


> Cheers,
> So I need spent around 4-6 Dollars for one Game because every game requires own micro sd?
> byebye


 
I think you can prepare 2 to 3 micro sds, and copy whatever game you want play on it. I think 2-3 is enough.



pedrobarca said:


> *GATEWAY 3DS FAQ Update*
> 
> 29/07/2013
> First units to ship this week !
> ...


 
I think my previous speculation was right, they did use the DS mode. Is it right?



beundertaker said:


> All I can say is if said product does not work as advertised..I'm telling my card company there was fraud. Pretty easy to get money back when you don't pay with cash or shady paypal accounts.


 
I heard most of the re-sellers are prepaid for their privilege.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 30, 2013)

Let me just put this out there.

1) So far, there is no PUBLIC way to dump 3DS roms. Therefore, if you're buying this product, it's obviously for piracy. 
2) Anyone who says, "I only download the roms if I own them"... don't own them, initially. If they had, they wouldn't download "another" copy. And even if they already own it, it's still piracy. Anyone who's buying this is in it for illegal purposes. 

I'm buying it. I plan on downloading roms. 


C'mon guys, I'm not telling you something, you don't already know here. Please don't try and act 'innocent' and defend 'piracy' by shifting words to make it sound legal. Doesn't matter what you're doing, the card's made for illegal (piracy) purposes. At least I can admit what I plan on doing with it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 30, 2013)

I suggest we call off amateur hour at the law debating society for the time being, I lessened it a bit too.

Some points though
"Nintendo says"
Except it does not work like that. http://digital-law-online.info/cases/24PQ2D1561.htm http://www.benedict.com/Digital/Software/Sega/Sega.aspx

"Out and out illegal"
The last few months have seen some interesting cases in various places but there are other similar classes of devices that are notably allowed.

"It is only illegal if you inhale download"
Possibly but assuming you did not enable someone else (via upload, you will also notice that pretty much all of the cases involve uploads and distribution) then the civil court has to prove loss and if you do have a valid license for the game at that point then you have a fair defence on your hands.

"just complain to my credit card"
I sense that is something of a letter of the law rather than the spirit of the law affair.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 4, 2013)

Okay guys, "is piracy right or not" has a thread of its own, and the purpose of this thread isn't to discuss of the legality of the Gateway, but of every tidbit of news of it.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## idleft (Aug 5, 2013)

I hope to hear some new information on whether they had their products shipped...


----------



## Super.Nova (Aug 5, 2013)

I thought people whom questioned the legality of such products are long gone... yet they're here.

For now, there's absolutely not a single reason to buy this product if you believe that buying the real game and downloading it's ROM is legal.
This specific flashcart would ridicule what I believe to be the main reason one would get it; saving space and having all games in one cart.
Otherwise, support devs the good ol' way and kindly get out of this thread.


----------



## bene (Aug 5, 2013)

Is this thing dead? These delays are feeling a little Crowny. If they actually shipped last week someone would have it already (there would easily be someone who would have overnighted one).


----------



## Devin (Aug 6, 2013)

...They shipped on Saturday, as expected. I have tracking information for my review sample, and someone has already received theirs.


----------



## idleft (Aug 6, 2013)

Devin said:


> ...They shipped on Saturday, as expected. I have tracking information for my review sample, and someone has already received theirs.


 
Wow, It like finally this thing turn out not to be a joke. Looking forward to the further information/reviews/comments~


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 6, 2013)

Finally they decided to ship. Waiting for the Reviews


----------

